# Problem mit 6GB RAM



## thekiller (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kurrioses Problem mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher. Ich habe 2 x 2 GB(1066MHz) und 2 x 1GB(1066MHz) Module.
Derzeit habe ich alle eingebaut außer ein 1 GB Modul.

Vorweg:
-Ich habe alle RAM-Module auf Funktion getestet(alle gehen)
-Die Module sind alle vom selben Hersteller(Transcent)
-die 4 RAM-Bänke funktionieren ebenfalls

Problem:
Wenn ich nun das letzte RAM-Modul einbaue, dann stürzt mein Rechner beim Bootscreen von Vista(x64) ab.

Also mit 6 GB will er nich aber mit 5 GB läufts einwandfrei...

Weis jemand wodran das liegen könnte?


----------



## chmee (3. Juli 2008)

Gut möglich, dass das Board in den *Interleaved*-Modus schaltet, und das funktioniert dann nicht mit 2+1 und 2+1 oder 2+2 und 1+1. Wenn es geht Interleaved ausschalten oder weitere 2x 2GB kaufen.

mfg chmee


----------



## thekiller (3. Juli 2008)

Hmmm...wo kann ich das denn ausschalten? Doch bestimmt im BIOS oder? ABer wo da? Ich kenne mich mit dem BIOS nicht allzu gut aus.

Oder vielleicht kann mir ja jemand anderes gleich sagen ob es bei meinem Board nicht geht.
Ich habe das Gigabyte-X38-DS5


----------



## AndreG (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Das kann man nicht auschalten.


----------



## _Lupo_ (6. Juli 2008)

Schau mal im Mainboard-Handbuch ob die RAM-Konstellation überhaupt funktioniert. Sollte sie nicht funktionieren hattest du Pech, sollte sie funktionieren muss man den Fehler  woanders suchen


----------



## chmee (6. Juli 2008)

Dass die 2+2+1 Konstellation funktioniert, ist schon ein Wunder. Bei Interleaving / DualChannel gibt es zu Genüge Fehlermöglichkeiten, erst recht wenn jeweils zwei Bänke zu 2 Riegeln gefüllt sind.

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (6. Juli 2008)

Also 2+2+1+1 geht fast nie aufgrund von Dualchannel damit kommen die Speichercontroller anscheint nicht klar.

2+2+1 geht meistens weil die Ram's dann im Mixed Mode laufen, was aber kaum Performance Nachteile hat.

Sprich am besten alle Riegel auf 2Gb updaten und es sollte gehen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## thekiller (6. Juli 2008)

Hm okay....danke für Eure Hilfe.

LG Manuel


----------

